# Latest on Navarre Pier



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The contract bid for Navarre Pier will be awarded this Thursday. There is going to be enough money to build a 1500ft. pier. The pier will be 30ft. from the surface and 22ft. wide. Construction will take about one year and should start within 30 days.


----------



## phillja (Oct 1, 2007)

where can we find out who bid and who won the award?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *phillja (3/10/2009)*where can we find out who bid and who won the award?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy


I'm not sure. A buddy of mine works on Navarre beach and keeps me posted.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Try this site after the opening date. http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/bids/bidopenings.html


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

quick little picture I made figuring the 1500' length using google's distance tool.



enjoy. It provides some perspective on how far out it will be.....


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

<P align=left>1. GLF Construction Corporation $ 6,254,882.00 Base Bid <P align=left>2. Ed Waters and Sons Contracting Co. $ 6,859,000.00 Base Bid <P align=left>3. American Bridge Company $ 7,810,319.00 Base Bid <P align=left>4. Shoreline Foundation, Inc. $ 8,631,701.00 Base Bid <P align=left>5. L.C.I. Inc. DBA LaGasse Construction $ 9,687,819.25 Base Bid <P align=left>6. H.G. Harders and Son, Inc. $11,233,348.00 Base Bid 

7. L&A Contracting Company $12,463,399.21 Base Bid


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

<H1 class=marginMidSide>New Navarre Beach fishing pier on its way</H1><SPAN id=comments>*Comments <SPAN class=Article_Comment_Count id=articleCommentCountArticlenwfdn15844 style="VISIBILITY: visible">6* | <SPAN id=recommendations><SPAN id=recommendlinkArticlenwfdn15844>*Recommend *<SPAN class=Article_Recommend_Count id=articleRecommendCountArticlenwfdn15844 style="VISIBILITY: visible">*0* <DIV class="subhead marginMidSide"><H2>Santa Rosa commissioners could award the construction bid Thursday</H2></DIV><DIV class="articledate marginMidSide">March 11, 2009 - 6:47 PM</DIV><DIV class="byline marginMidSide">Dusty Ricketts </DIV><DIV class="source marginMidSide">Daily News</DIV><DIV class="newstext marginMidSide">

NAVARRE BEACH - It's been nearly five years since anglers have been able to fish off the battered and broken fishing pier.

The wait finally is nearing an end.

Santa Rosa County commissioners are expected to award a construction bid Thursday to rebuild the Navarre Beach fishing pier.

"It's conceivable that by the first of May we'll start seeing the demolition of the old pier," said County Commissioner Gordon Goodin.

Santa Rosa has received $7.6 million from the Federal Emergency Management Agency to rebuild the pier. With local and state contributions, the total budget for the project is more than $8.42 million.

The county had expected to spend $7.25 million on construction, but bids came in lower than expected. GLF Construction Corp. of Miami was the low bidder at $6.25 million.

Goodin said the county's contract with GLF likely will give the firm one year to complete the work. Although there is some concern about construction going on during the hurricane season, Goodin hopes work will progress smoothly.

"I don't want any talk of bad things, but if we get through this without any hitches, by Memorial Day of next year maybe we'll be fishing off of that thing," Goodin said.

The new pier has been designed wider and higher than the old 1,200-foot structure, which sustained heavy damage from Hurricane Ivan in 2004 and Hurricane Dennis in 2005. It also will have blowout panels on the walkway to help prevent massive storm damage.

The new pier has been redesigned with an octagon at the end to allow more positions for anglers.

Goodin said commissioners at some point likely will discuss forming a public-private partnership to have a bait shop, restaurant or some other business open at the pier and help offset its future costs.</DIV><INPUT id=realstory type=hidden value="New Navarre Beach fishing pier on its way">


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>Here is the press release - Credit to fla_scout for first posting this under the Navarre Pier post under General Chit Chat area:

<SPAN class=962121115-12032009><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Navarre[/I][/B]</st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"> [/I][/B]<st1laceType><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Beach[/I][/B]</st1laceType></st1lace><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"> Pier Construction Bid Approved<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">At today?s Santa Rosa County Commission meeting, commissioners voted to accept Ed Waters and Son Contracting?s bid for the construction of the new Navarre Beach Fishing Pier. Construction could begin as early as April 30 with a possible completion date as early as May 2010.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">In 2004 and 2005, Hurricanes Ivan and Dennis damaged the current pier beyond repair. The new pier is budgeted at $8.43 million, which includes the demolition and removal of the old fishing pier. Ninety percent of the project budget will be paid for utilizing FEMA federal aid for disaster recovery funds for improved projects with a state share of 7.5 percent and the county funding 2.5 percent or $210,626. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">The new fishing pier will be constructed approximately 200 feet to the left of the previous pier and will feature:<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o><UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=square><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Pier length- 1,500 feet<o></o> <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Steel Strength- grade 100, which has a corrosion lifespan of 50-60 years<o></o> <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Concrete piles- 146-two foot square concrete piles totaling over 9,500 feet in length combined<o></o> <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">An octagonal end design with a surface area of approximately 3,800 square feet.<o></o> <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Deck- over 370 breakaway wood panels, which would detach during heavy wave action and help preserve integrity of the structure, reducing possible storm repair costs<o></o> <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Deck height- 30 feet above the water<o></o> <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Surface- over 32,000 square feet of accessible surface <o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Railing- more than 3,000 feet of handrail with no obstructions located above the railing which would interfere with fishing<o></o> <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Attendant building with stair and ramp access to pier<o></o> <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Low wattage lights to protect sea turtle nesting<o></o> <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Up to 15 handicap accessible railing locations<o></o> <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Two potable water spigots<o></o></LI>[/list]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">There will be impacts to beach-goers during construction with construction traffic and parking areas roped off for construction equipment. Residents and tourists may use the facilities at the county?s <st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Navarre</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Beach</st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Park</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"> located adjacent to the pier area. The free park reopened in October and offers over 300 parking spaces, 11 pavilions, public restrooms, grills and boardwalks to the beach.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">







<o></o>


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *69Viking (3/12/2009)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>....<SPAN class=962121115-12032009><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Railing- more than 3,000 feet of handrail with no obstructions located above the railing which would interfere with fishing<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o> <UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=square><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">....<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the best sentence i have read in quite some time!!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

How do these companies come in so far apart?? Don't they all have the same set of prints??


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

<H1 class=marginMidSide>Santa Rosa OKs bid for new Navarre Beach pier (with BIDS)</H1><SPAN id=comments>*Comments <SPAN class=Article_Comment_Count id=articleCommentCountArticlenwfdn15868 style="VISIBILITY: visible">6* | <SPAN id=recommendations><SPAN id=recommendlinkArticlenwfdn15868>*Recommend *<SPAN class=Article_Recommend_Count id=articleRecommendCountArticlenwfdn15868 style="VISIBILITY: visible">*0* <DIV class="subhead marginMidSide"><H2>Work could begin in late April and be finished in a year</H2></DIV><DIV class="articledate marginMidSide">March 12, 2009 - 6:00 PM</DIV><DIV class="byline marginMidSide">Dusty Ricketts </DIV><DIV class="source marginMidSide">Daily News</DIV><DIV class="newstext marginMidSide">

MILTON - Santa Rosa County commissioners have approved a contract that could allow construction of the Navarre Beach fishing pier to begin as early as late April.

Commissioners on Thursday chose St. Augustine-based Ed Waters and Son Contracting to build the 1,500-foot-long pier, which will be about 600 feet longer than the existing damaged pier. The new pier will be built about 200 feet east of existing one.

"It seems like a lifetime ago that we started work on this project," said Commission Chairman Don Salter.

The old pier was damaged by Hurricane Ivan in 2004 and was damaged again beyond repair during Hurricane Dennis less than a year later.

Ed Waters and Son was not the lowest bidder for the job. GLF Construction Corp. of Miami was the low bid by more than $600,000, but commissioners were concerned about GLF's ability to complete the job on time and on budget.

Ed Waters and Son has built the Jacksonville Beach fishing pier, which was the model for the design of the new Navarre Beach pier. GLF has never built a pier.

Santa Rosa has received $7.6 million from the Federal Emergency Management Agency to rebuild the pier. Local and state contributions bring the project's budget to more than $8.42 million.

By selecting Ed Waters and Son and approving the use of a higher grade of steel - which will prolong the estimated life of the pier from 30 to 40 years to 50 to 60 years - the county has allocated all but about $150,000 of those funds.

Commissioners approved a 12-month schedule for the work. Construction could start in late April.

Officials hope to obtain a demolition permit in coming weeks to remove what's left of the old pier. Some portions of it will be used as an artificial reef.

Part of the county's public parking lot near the pier's entrance building will be closed during the construction of the new pier.</DIV><INPUT id=realstory type=hidden value="Santa Rosa OKs bid for new Navarre Beach pier (with BIDS)">


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Git'R'Done!!

Glad to hear it.


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

its been long enough cant wait


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/12/2009)*How do these companies come in so far apart?? Don't they all have the same set of prints??


I guess some are more hungry then others.

Although I see the term "base bid" on all of those bids. 

What does that mean? If anything changes or is unforeseen, there will be add-ons to the bid price?


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

> *John B. (3/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (3/12/2009)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>....<SPAN class=962121115-12032009><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Railing- more than 3,000 feet of handrail with no obstructions located above the railing which would interfere with fishing<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o> <UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=square><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">....<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">
> ...




Aren't they going to build from the state park to the east and not on the same site as the old pier?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

According to the news release it going to be 200 feet to the east of the old pier.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder why they didn't take the lowest bid ?

Jeeez, some bids are double what others are ? Apparently somebody is trying to retire early.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

MILTON - Santa Rosa County commissioners have approved a contract that could allow construction of the Navarre Beach fishing pier to begin as early as late April.



Commissioners on Thursday chose St. Augustine-based Ed Waters and Son Contracting to build the 1,500-foot-long pier, which will be about 600 feet longer than the existing damaged pier. The new pier will be built about 200 feet east of existing one.



"It seems like a lifetime ago that we started work on this project," said Commission Chairman Don Salter.



The old pier was damaged by Hurricane Ivan in 2004 and was damaged again beyond repair during Hurricane Dennis less than a year later.



*Ed Waters and Son was not the lowest bidder for the job. GLF Construction Corp. of Miami was the low bid by more than $600,000, but commissioners were concerned about GLF's ability to complete the job on time and on budget.



Ed Waters and Son has built the Jacksonville Beach fishing pier, which was the model for the design of the new Navarre Beach pier. GLF has never built a pier.*



Santa Rosa has received $7.6 million from the Federal Emergency Management Agency to rebuild the pier. Local and state contributions bring the project's budget to more than $8.42 million.



By selecting Ed Waters and Son and approving the use of a higher grade of steel - which will prolong the estimated life of the pier from 30 to 40 years to 50 to 60 years - the county has allocated all but about $150,000 of those funds.



Commissioners approved a 12-month schedule for the work. Construction could start in late April.



Officials hope to obtain a demolition permit in coming weeks to remove what's left of the old pier. Some portions of it will be used as an artificial reef.



Part of the county's public parking lot near the pier's entrance building will be closed during the construction of the new pier.</DIV><INPUT id=realstory type=hidden value="Santa Rosa OKs bid for new Navarre Beach pier (with BIDS)"> 

[/quote]



that is why they did not take the lowest bidder. 

that design looks good. cant wait..


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

that's badass. makes me wanna take up pier fishing


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool, it will be great to have to back to fish on again.


----------

